#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > بخش تعمیرات پخش های ماشین | Car Audio Repair Advise and Guide >  > پین اوت انواع پخش ماشین |  Pinout of Car Audio >  >  پين كد سوكت هاي تمام پخش هاي ماشين

## gadraj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*#elecom#*,*0065*,*1212ali*,*134950*,*1f1357*,*5801400*,*930*,*a k*,*a1325*,*aarash351*,*abbas_1m*,*abdanan11*,*abdossamad*,*abed1365*,*abolfazl 182*,*ABOOLAFASH*,*adsw*,*afshin9us*,*ahmad342*,*ahmad733993*,*aizal*,*ajan*,*akbar-h*,*Akbarkhodai*,*akbar_gh*,*alek*,*ali7047*,*alidostani*,*alimarshal20*,*alireza66*,*alirezaa117*,*alirezasat2005*,*aliro*,*alisame*,*ali_sha*,*amin3039*,*aminforozandeh*,*Amino13*,*amir16322*,*AMIR6162*,*amirale*,*amirgoogle*,*amirh88*,*amirhadi5*,*amirhalimi*,*amirmoradi*,*apa*,*Arash13sd59*,*arash87*,*AREYA54*,*ari,an*,*arian51*,*ariana60*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*arta00*,*asadi1356*,*Asghar6037*,*aslani_k*,*AVANEGAR*,*azizi5264*,*a_kh_110*,*b.behzad*,*b.h*,*babak_e52*,*badamchi*,*bageri*,*baharam j*,*bahram2600*,*bahrami3919*,*bashirof*,*beiram*,*birjand*,*city2*,*dadgarr*,*darabi1337*,*darabi81*,*Dariush_nz*,*Dashty1174*,*davood220*,*derikvand*,*dfa*,*digital20*,*digitale*,*diii*,*dooman52*,*ebrahim1357*,*eghbalpoor*,*eghtesad*,*electrorayan*,*elka-toos*,*emami279*,*erv114*,*eshghi*,*esmaeil4*,*esterio sima*,*exirstar110*,*fadakrs*,*fakoor86*,*fard43*,*faridsh*,*Farshid.n72*,*farzad-65*,*farzad2420*,*farzadfononi*,*fata100*,*fazan*,*fekr-bekr1*,*feri520*,*fhfh*,*g.power*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghazall*,*ghp1348*,*giga*,*golstan*,*gorobirani*,*Gunash93*,*h.esakndari*,*h13612005*,*HABEB*,*hadi1390*,*hadi_rad*,*hadi_rc51*,*hajat*,*hamedfarid*,*hamid.elec*,*hamid20*,*hamid4633*,*hamiiid62*,*hamzeh_liyan*,*hardware1*,*hassa*,*hassan1365*,*hasti1*,*havin*,*hdsali7680*,*HECTOR59*,*hedare*,*hewal*,*hezarhezar*,*hlya*,*hnnnnn*,*ho3in*,*hogat_2020*,*hojatka*,*hosainkarimi*,*hosein23844*,*hossein ic*,*hosseinale*,*hosseinghaem*,*hsb1368*,*ibm33*,*icen*,*imen_g_sh*,*iraj.52*,*iransot*,*irgraph*,*isour*,*izeh*,*j2242*,*jabermaleki*,*jahangir*,*jahansony*,*Jalil824*,*jam5*,*janahtk*,*javad870*,*Javadmi*,*javad_vitami*,*josef1*,*jsystem*,*k.a*,*kamal236*,*kamalsr1353*,*karimi718*,*kashmiriyan*,*kazem*,*Keyvan.naroo*,*kh.a*,*kh.ali9838*,*khaled2152*,*khavaran*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*Khorram_EL*,*khoshbin*,*khosrow29*,*kivanmahan*,*koroush/91*,*Koroush_91*,*lasl*,*linas_kal200*,*m-a.khamir*,*m.kamalifard*,*m.pirouz*,*M.REZA*,*MAGIC2222*,*mah56*,*mahanmani66*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdi58*,*Mahdizd*,*majid..*,*majid411*,*majidhamid*,*mak001985*,*mamal_sat*,*mamal_sat3*,*manhant*,*marfan*,*mash mojtaba*,*masudcpu*,*matin591*,*meahdi*,*meh vafaei*,*mehdi-nadali*,*mehdi5000*,*mehdi9531*,*mehdieftekha*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehdi_PEY*,*mehrab800223*,*mehran*,*mehran0707*,*mehran139*,*mehranpak*,*mehrdadk*,*mehrdad_90*,*mers*,*metaloo7*,*meysam_kati*,*Mgh63*,*mhdikan1*,*misam1366*,*mms291991*,*mobaraki*,*modernservic*,*moein6*,*moghaleb1*,*mohamadnia_r*,*mohammad14*,*Mohammadjnoo*,*mohammad_dehghani924*,*mohammad_s*,*mohsen es*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen1325*,*moji55*,*mojtaba5139*,*mojtaba_0044*,*monamore*,*montahaee*,*moossa*,*morteza14422*,*mossa*,*mossa=*,*mostafa 6112*,*mrazmi123*,*mr_faroogh*,*mvaseli*,*m_alborz2013*,*naabi*,*naghdebishi.*,*najaf11*,*nassab*,*negahak*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*nikoo23*,*Nima.nn*,*Nimnimplus*,*ninja506*,*ninjamore*,*nitron*,*novin alaee*,*ofogh103*,*one.mehdi.1*,*p120*,*p86878687*,*Padashi*,*pakdel55*,*PAKHSH AZARA*,*pars694252*,*paskal.alfa*,*pega321*,*pineer.moham*,*pouryadexter*,*qaqqqwsx*,*radiobabak*,*radiosima*,*rahman0168*,*rajaee20*,*ramin5988*,*rashidi235*,*rayka*,*Razmimeysam*,*reza azi*,*reza-ali9*,*reza/m*,*reza1967*,*reza5060*,*reza919*,*roban*,*rodbast90*,*roshan_2000*,*Rosta*,*S.morteza.ha*,*sabaaf*,*sabaalarm*,*saeed fzf*,*saeed.Amiri*,*saeed4417*,*saeed882992*,*safid*,*sahamipoor*,*SAJAD PK*,*sajjad2030*,*sala*,*salahshor*,*salar.lord*,*salar9998*,*saly_eky*,*Saman0581*,*samcam*,*sanmo*,*sardar3928*,*sarw62*,*sayan_tadbir*,*sdsdfd*,*sedahad*,*serael*,*Service Manual*,*sh1800*,*shaban96*,*shahram5699*,*sheranco*,*shetaabco*,*sheyda*,*shovan*,*siavash63*,*sirosanbari*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*solatbi*,*sony-s*,*sooragool*,*spider1*,*str*,*superstar*,*tahaali9095*,*tahan*,*TAMIN*,*teac*,*techno.*,*TECNIC 63*,*teram55*,*TRZ*,*tuning_shop*,*vafadar1*,*vahdat62*,*vahid.k.h*,*vahid02*,*xwhoogle*,*yas2415*,*yaser001*,*ydy56*,*yx700*,*zadmehr*,*zizo6664*,*znasser*,*zoz-sat*,*~H03in~*,*اخوری*,*افشین سالاری*,*امیر معجنی*,*اوسا علی*,*ایت سلیمی*,*بارمان*,*بهار من*,*بهنام شکوری*,*تاج*,*تكنيك*,*ثد.دشلاشره*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جواد حمیدی*,*حاتمی*,*حسن جانی*,*حسن عزیززاده*,*حسین دانش*,*حسین قائدی*,*حمید جمشیدی*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خان دایی*,*خان کرم*,*داودشبستری*,*دزدگیر سیروس*,*رسول سیستم*,*رضا مختاری*,*سروشjvc*,*سلیمی یوسف*,*سنگر*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*شاهرخ0*,*عارف حق*,*عارفی*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*م نبی زاده*,*مالکی*,*مجتبي100*,*مجيد94*,*مجید97*,*محسن3*,*محمد سا*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمد نوري134*,*محمدرضا ملکی*,*محمودجان*,*مسلم1364*,*معمولان*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی حاتم*,*مولوی*,*ميلادي*,*میمی5*,*نوید دانشمند*,*هاشم ظرافت*,*هومن اژدرکش*,*ولی محمد*,*پارسا67*,*پایونیر*,*پایونیران*,*پیامعباسی*,*چگيني*,*کـیهان*,*کلبه سیستم*,*گامرانست64*,*یارا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## arta00

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*Akbarkhodai*,*iraj.52*,*khaled2152*,*PAKHSH AZARA*,*reza/m*,*tahaali9095*,*zadmehr*,*افشین سالاری*,*جواد حمیدی*,*حسین دانش*

----------

